
The Young Entrepreneur Stereotype Bites the Dust - terpua
http://gigaom.com/2009/06/18/the-young-entrepreneur-stereotype-bites-the-dust/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Much discussion already on <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=663462>

That appears to be a rip-off of this.

------
tvon
Horrible bar graph.

